# Any ideas ??



## xxxljoxxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi i,m looking for some advice....we are looking to buy a bird we already have two budgies but would like something a bit bigger that will come out and be tame and talk have been looking at various breeds but not sure on what would be best...unortunatly we cant stretch to the cost of a african grey or likewise any advice would be apprieciated ...


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

what about a cockatiel.there not to big or intimadating and should get on with the budgies.good luck in your choice of bird ...timl


----------



## xxxljoxxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply yes we did think about a cockatiel I've had one in the past but hubby wants something 'more parrot' like if you know what I mean we did look at kakahikis but the pet shop told us they werent no good as pets and should be avairy birds but I have since read up on many people keeping them as pets and they talk etc just confusing so many different breds out there.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Get yourself a green cheeked conure...little characters,long lived and not expensive.
This is my Robbie...


----------



## xxxljoxxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Awww bless him hes so cute does he talk? Thats the kind of thing we are after would love a african grey but so expensive so we thought something like this would be a great compromise  been spending all my time on the net reading up on different breeds and trying to find good breeders theres some very dodgy adverts out there got to be cons some of them to good to be true kind of things...guess the key is finding a good breeder I'm not keen on buying from petshops I know some arent bad but I dont think you can get the full history on pets from shops...ahhh the hunt continues lol xx


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

maybe senegals,meyers or jardines would be an option..tim


----------

